
Email clients on Linux - sureshjayaraman
I need a email client on Linux that I can use to send patches to mailing lists, inline reply to email threads etc. Most of them have issues with word-wrapping, mangling text, inserting extra characters etc..<p>Which email clients do you use on Linux? Would you recommend it? How do you address these issues?<p>Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.
======
jrepinc
I'm using KMail here and works fine, this might help
[https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.17/process/email-
clients....](https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.17/process/email-clients.html)

~~~
sureshjayaraman
Have tried kmail long time ago, but currently on a gnome based desktop. I'm
afraid install kmail would mean that I need to pull a load of dependencies..

